# Estapona



## jacquigem (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi, anyone got any suggestions for estapona Spain? Thanks, David


----------



## Fletch6 (Mar 7, 2016)

Stayed near there last year, think the camp site was called Tropical or something, it's in the ACSI book anyway. Estepona is  a very busy little town. So much so I couldn't find a scooter parking space. We moved on after 2 nights anyway, it's nothing special.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 7, 2016)

jacquigem said:


> Hi, anyone got any suggestions for estapona Spain? Thanks, David



This might work?

Google Maps


----------



## Penny13 (Mar 7, 2016)

What time of year you could park anywhere in the winter, 
The marina was lovely but watch the spare bit land it does flood in bad weather ...


----------



## Rong (Mar 7, 2016)

or next to this small shopping centre (nice toilets inside)
Bit of road noise but can get down onto the beach to get away from the road.

Autovía del Mediterráneo
29689 Estepona
Malaga, Spain


----------



## Gouldies (May 21, 2017)

*Estepona*

Hi everyone can anyone advise where to park in Estepona been advised it's a nice place nothing in the wire books . Thanks


----------

